# Any states this lucky?



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Not to be a complete jerk but if you keep yourself informed you would have known about that almost a year ago!!!!


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

Legislation similar to yours is being written and passed in alot of states. It resembles the doctrin outlined by the United States Sportsman Allience.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Don't get me going YNGARCHER :wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Get you started huh


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Virginia ( home to peta ! ) passed it a couple of years ago.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*NY Looking to do something similar*

New York is trying to get a Sportsmen's Bill of Rights passed as well. Thus far, the libs in the State Assembly and Senate have been successful in killing it each time it has come up, but, sooner or later (I hope sooner) we will have the bill of rights passed. Especially now that the NYS Assembly Republicans have (finally) formed their Taskforce on Hunting in Fishing. Incidentally, I am a member of the round table for this task force. Any information that you believe would be helpful, from other States, would be great help and you can send it onto me at [email protected]. Thanks much.


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

Minnesota passed in '98:
Minnesota Constitution amended... "to affirm that hunting and fishing and the taking of game and fish are a valued part of our heritage, that shall be forever preserved for the people, and shall be managed by law and regulation for the public good."


----------



## Long Boy (Aug 26, 2003)

louisiana passed it last year.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*A+ face value*

Do you think these bills or admendments are necessary or do they just make Hunter bob happy while setting us up for yet another hand around our throats by the state?
Has not hunting been going on forever without the help of the gov.?
What they so give now they can further control and possibly take away!
It is all about control = $.02


----------

